# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  giúp đỡ về việc đấu dây cho driver step

## letgo1510

tình hình là em có vài con driver step nhưng mà ký hiệu chân của nó hơi lạ. Các bác tư vấn giúp em với.

----------


## CKD

Mình thấy trên mạch có 2 cái driver. Ngỏ out của 2 driver này là 1A±1B± và 2A±2B±.
Không thấy ngỏ vào, thay vào đó có 485AB + một số IN.

Có thể đây là mạch motion của máy tự động nào đó. Được điều khiển qua RS485.

Có thể mod để chạy pul/dir ko?
Được, dò từ IC driver tìm chân P/D rồi cắt mạch, kích trực tiếp vào đó.

----------


## letgo1510

> Mình thấy trên mạch có 2 cái driver. Ngỏ out của 2 driver này là 1A±1B± và 2A±2B±.
> Không thấy ngỏ vào, thay vào đó có 485AB + một số IN.
> 
> Có thể đây là mạch motion của máy tự động nào đó. Được điều khiển qua RS485.
> 
> Có thể mod để chạy pul/dir ko?
> Được, dò từ IC driver tìm chân P/D rồi cắt mạch, kích trực tiếp vào đó.


mạch nó 3-4 lớp lận bác ơi, nếu mình hàn trực tiếp vào chân ic thì được không nhỉ ?

----------


## CKD

> mạch nó 3-4 lớp lận bác ơi, nếu mình hàn trực tiếp vào chân ic thì được không nhỉ ?


Nhiều lớp thì mò thôi, chứ hàn chồng lên đâu được. Muốn tận dụng thì phải cắt được mạch từ con mcu ra.

Với driver tb6560 nó rẻ lắm, bạn mua cái mới cho nhanh

----------


## hung1706

Mạch này như mạch mấy con máy photocopy thì phải. Em thấy nó có 2 cổng 0V 24V lận, cấp nguồn 24v 1 bên xem motor on bên nào. Mà thôi mua TB6560 cho nhanh cụ ợ.

----------


## letgo1510

> Mạch này như mạch mấy con máy photocopy thì phải. Em thấy nó có 2 cổng 0V 24V lận, cấp nguồn 24v 1 bên xem motor on bên nào. Mà thôi mua TB6560 cho nhanh cụ ợ.


tận dụng được thì mình làm cho vui, mình dân ngoại đạo nên lâu lâu chơi cho vui vậy đó mà. ^^!

----------


## duyvinh101

Em có 1 đống tb6560. Cần ới em cụ nhé zalo 0337952868

----------

